# Found this interestting! Easy Peasey Idear



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Found this interesting video on you tube whilst I was lurking about. Found it neat easy peasy and very nice looking finished product!! Take a look!! Regal


YouTube - Peckforton Garden Railway - How I cast two roadbridges in concrete


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

The hot glue tip was interesting! 

Chas


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

awesome; he's got a nice website too


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

That was worth it just for the hot glue tip. Nice Job!


----------

